# First time grow/ and a seed grow



## Rosebud

I don't know if there is any interest in this, but I thought I would share mr rb's first grow. He noticed our outdoor didn't have enough cbd's for the medicine folks,and he knew i was burned out a bit, so he decided to do an indoor. 

He is growing, Valentine, a 21%/ 1%ths CBD variety i am thrilled to have. A cross of my beloved Harlequin with Tsunami, referred to as Harly tsu.

He started 4 seeds of each with a 1/4 fox farm ocean forest in the bottom of a red solo cup and half a cup of seed starter mix. I needed more perlight, but oh well.  These will veg indoors under Ho T5's for a while and go out to the shed where he will use 5 gallon smart pots, (i think). We will use HPS and LED  side lighting for flowering.

My hope is we get some males and I will make a full blown seed run so i never run out of cbd's again.   

To be continued......


----------



## Kraven

Rose, I'm tickled for you...looking forward to mr RB 1st indoor [that I know of]


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Oh, that is so cool that Mr. RB is running his own plants!  Green Mojo to him!


----------



## WeedHopper

Green mojo to yas Mr RB.


----------



## yarddog

SEED RUN!!!! lol


----------



## oldfogey8

i will enjoy watching. if mrs fogey gave it a go, i am sure i would find it hard not to meddle...


----------



## DirtyDiana

Cool!


----------



## umbra

awesome!


----------



## Bongofury

green mojo to mr. rb.


----------



## Rosebud

oldfogey8 said:


> i will enjoy watching. if mrs fogey gave it a go, i am sure i would find it hard not to meddle...




Ha, i think we now call it "our grow".... It is very interesting to see how different mr rb and I are. He does everything by the book, i do everything by intuition...or feel.. lol

Here are the new kids. the Valentine popped 4 and 4 came up. Popped the harly tsu and it took about 7 -8 seeds to get 4... 

Here they are now.View attachment DSCF4500.jpg


View attachment DSCF4501.jpg


Thank you guys for coming by I appreciate each of you.


----------



## WeedHopper

Those look awesome Mr RB and Rose. Looking real healthy too. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

It is so nice to see healthy plants that don't have thrip or anything (yet) This is a good antidote to a kind of lousy od grow. I love growing!  Thanks WH.


----------



## oldfogey8

very nice baby pics. i am jellin'. no grow going for a while in fogeyville. i will be living vicariously thru mp for a while...


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hey Rose, those "young-uns" look to very happy.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks guys, I sns'd them last night as I saw a familiar long skinny bug. One thrip.. I must grow thrip in my house and yard... Anyway. We will SNS( sierra natural science) for two more times... I am not freaked out by one bug, which probably means there are 10 or 20... but that i do-able to get rid of.. Please god! Between this election in 4 days and a bug, I'm a little buggy myself.. Breathe, it will be ok. See how i said it was nice not to have bugs and then 4 hours later i got a bug?... Karma? 

They are adorable babies Hush, I agree.  Old fogey, i would not have started another grow. I think mr rb was trying to help me out of the outdoor funk.. It is nice to have babies in the house.  Please live vicariously thru me... you relax, you deserve it.


----------



## Budlight

Very nice looking girls something tells me they're going to grow up to be absolutely beautiful excellent job


----------



## Budlight

Good morning Rose  those little bugs they sure like your medicine  they must have good taste  i'm just kidding hopefully it was just a one and only that was in there


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks BudL... i don't think there is ever just one. But I am not too worried. Thank you for coming by..


----------



## mrcane

Rose, so nice that Mr. R.B.has motivated you to do an indoor grow together...I was not impressed with my outside plants. Just not enough time here before the rains come.....all the green MOJO that I can muster up coming your way.....


----------



## pcduck

You go get them Mr. RB.
You have a fantastic teacher:aok:
Looking nice.


----------



## Rosebud

Duck, thank you.

So mr rb put the kids in 5 gallon cloth bags with handles.. As you will see they are under MH and Led for now.. 
after the plant's pics are WILSON...he is still the best pup ever.... 

View attachment DSCF4512.jpg


View attachment DSCF4513.jpg


View attachment DSCF4514.jpg


View attachment DSCF4516.jpg


View attachment DSCF4519.jpg


View attachment DSCF4509.jpg


View attachment DSCF4510.jpg


View attachment DSCF4511.jpg


----------



## zem

hey Rose, nice plants, lovely dogs as well  anything wrong with the 3rd plant from the left? looks from here like edges ar crispy like K deficiency or is it Mg or just the pic effect? I am nerdy when it comes to plants jeez,,,


----------



## Rosebud

Hi zem,  you have a great eye... all the plants have been  a bit over pesticided... is that a word. The thirp from outdoor found the new babies and I SNS'd them and spinosided them..that is the damage you see.  Love that you noticed that.. you are good.


----------



## Budlight

Rose and mr rb  those girls are looking excellent I really like the way they look with the LED light on them just love the colours


----------



## zem

Thanks Rose  I am always interested in your work because you always have something interesting going on. Let us in on your plans for these girls, what's next? They are looking good


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

So glad I saw this thread!  Been a bit distracted lately.

I love to watch/see others learn (and myself)

Its the "by the book" VS intuition decisions that will make this a learning grow for both of you.

LOVE IT!

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Gee Joe, can't imagine how distracted you are. Hugs to you.  Mr rb is funny, he will EM1 weekly, as well as rotate the plants so all are exposed to LED and MH.  I tell him stuff, like no you can't keep the mixed up pesticides to use in a week. He says, why not?? i say cause i learned it in Master Gardeners.. Oh...he says and thinks, she is such a know it all. lol  So yes, we will both learn a lot.  He wishes he could feed them but not yet I say.. we will see how this goes... LOL

Zem, we lost all out cbd plants to thrip outdoors this summer. So we need to get some more going stat.. Mr rb is doing all the work in the shed on the cbd's.  When they are sexed I hope to make seeds of Valentine and of the Harley tsu...I want to seed whole plants as I never want to run out of cbd's again.  I also would like to send some out so the whole world has a good cbd strain.  How is that for thinking big.

Thank you Budlight, your 9 leaf plants are looking stellar, way to go.


----------



## zem

wow it sounds like you have a plan Rose, I have one CBD strain and that is Y-Griega CBD, have not tried it yet, but my experience with regular Y-Griega is encouraging


----------



## johnnybuds

Nice Looking Plants :clap:


----------



## trillions of atoms

Looks like he's got a green thumb!!


----------



## Rosebud

Will this marriage survive? LOL... he thought maybe he could just water once a week. A LOT... nearly lost them to over watering..: What do you mean that they are all in the same pots and their needs are all different.. that doesn't make any sense... mr rb.. 

First of all I know i am a lousy teacher and I know my student is OCD perfectionist, anal, whatever... I am not. So... I am going to try to be  more patient and kind, and not so, who cares why, just do it. lol  I will go take pictures later... they are doing better after the water problem....yikes.  See, he is smarter than me and is a very good teacher.. 

I am taking him out for tacos.. I know how to work this guy.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Will this marriage survive? LOL... he thought maybe he could just water once a week. A LOT... nearly lost them to over watering..: What do you mean that they are all in the same pots and their needs are all different.. that doesn't make any sense... mr rb..
> 
> First of all I know i am a lousy teacher and I know my student is OCD perfectionist, anal, whatever... I am not. So... I am going to try to be  more patient and kind, and not so, who cares why, just do it. lol  I will go take pictures later... they are doing better after the water problem....yikes.  See, he is smarter than me and is a very good teacher..
> 
> I am taking him out for tacos.. I know how to work this guy.




will work for Tacos........lol........ and forget........ takes years of training............. over watering is the most common mistake......... to much of anything growing MJ is bad.


----------



## Rosebud

Well, the plants have been flipped, we got two females of Harley tsu and only one female of Valentine.  I just put the two best looking into the bathroom to do their thing. I love the indica of them. It would be nice to have a heavy indica cbd. I haven't had that yet. I still have more seeds of Valentine. She didn't like the over watering.. I don't have a pic of her yet.  Here is the happy couple.

View attachment DSCF4546.jpg


View attachment DSCF4547.jpg


View attachment DSCF4548.jpg


----------



## Budlight

They are looking really really good they should make some nice babys


----------



## Kraven

Rub a dub in the tub.....looking good Rose...Mr. RB. I'm going to to do a Bx (fem) this winter myself. I have both girls picked out and will start the transition on the first female in Jan. I should have it converted in a month and dropping pollen. Thats my goal now is over the next year or two, make fem back ups to everything I run. Then I'll be sitting on 1000's of fem beans and will know fosure whats up before I pop them. Don't get me wrong, I love clones but it would be nice to be able to pop beans once a month and then flip them in 2 months....good luck and green mojo for tons of healthy beans


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, your are making feminized seeds? WHAT???? Really? You are going to have to tell me how you can do that?


----------



## WeedHopper

Vervy nice Rose,,,and my Wife loves the tub......


----------



## Kraven

Yes ma'am, I finally got the industry secret a few months ago from a long time breeder / fem bean maker. The exact method / chemicals / ratio's he uses. I'll share if you will keep it to yourself...took me awhile to get him to share and it was under the strict promise that I would not commercialize and become a competitor. I told him it was for me to be able to back up and preserve MY own projects, that will never be for sale, just medicine for me. Which is exactly what you would do to preserve your own medicine.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks Rose,,,now my Wife wants to look for a tub like that.. :doh:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Looking great Rosebud.  Tell Mr. RB that I am rooting for him....speaking of rooting, are you going to take cuts?

I am also thinking that I need a good indica dominant CBD.  I've got some Shark Shock CBD that I need to get started.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Looking great Rosebud.  Tell Mr. RB that I am rooting for him....speaking of rooting, are you going to take cuts?

I am also thinking that I need a good indica dominant CBD.  I've got some Shark Shock CBD that I need to get started.


----------



## Rosebud

WeedHopper said:


> Vervy nice Rose,,,and my Wife loves the tub......



I love my bathtub. It was a bit of a splurge for us.. It was a big splurge. If you need to know where to get them i think i still have the website somewhere. That cast iron heats up and it stays hot and you can fully immerse yourself.. It is wonderful when i am in pain... epsom salts  woohoo

THG, I have not taken any cuttings as i have more seed of the Valentine. I will so happy to try out both of these strains. Hopefully they will turn into wonderful medicine.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah,,i just cant think you enough for giving my Wife something to bug the crap outta me about. :smoke1:


----------



## zem

the days when i was able to even consider using the tub for plants are long gone here, I have a 3 year old kid strawling around looking for anythig she can turn upside down to explore, dont want that happening with my plants lol


----------



## Rosebud

Oh zem I didn't know you had a 3 year old daughter.. Enjoy her.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah,,i just cant think you enough for giving my Wife something to bug the crap outta me about. :smoke1:



LOL, spent most of yesterday putting a small Jacuzzi bathtub into my main bathroom--got a remodel going on in there.  Got the tub in and ran the drainage lines yesterday.  Going to tackle the water today--install the deck mount faucet and hand shower.  Jacuzzis and soaking tubs aren't just for old ladies.  I can guarantee that your body would love it just as much as ours do.  I have put a jetted bathtub in in the last 3 places I have lived and have never once regretted it.  Sometimes you can find killer deals.  This tub had a small chip in the fiberglass on one corner of the deck...got it for a 30 pack of Bud Light.


----------



## Rosebud

You rock THG... a six pack. love it. that is awesome.


----------



## WeedHopper

Damnt THG,,,dont be giving my Wife no ideas bout trading my beer for a Tub. :smoke1:


----------



## Kraven

Beer for a tub does not sound like a good exchange hopper. Great deal, glad you got the tough half done.


----------



## ness

Rose, good deal, mr rb grow is beautiful, so, green and healthy.  I to Love Your Bathtub and you Dogs are Beautiful to.  Has Wilson giving you any problems?  

Rose, Hippies Dawg is starting to get frosty. :woohoo:


----------



## Rosebud

The seeded plant is looking full of seeds, very excited for those. 

Ness, thank you. Wilson is full of himself and almost as big as Howard. Wilson is 6 months old.  He is ornery. I am in love with him.  Congrats on the hippie Dawg Ness. woo hoo


----------



## Bongofury

Green Mojo Mr. RB..


----------

